# Asus Zenphone discussion thread - Z4, z5 , z6



## rish1 (Jul 12, 2014)

*Asus Zenfone discussion thread - Z4, Z5 , Z6*

Great Bang for the buck Devices By a bigger brand like Asus these are bound to give Motorola a run for their money who shook the market with Moto E 

Will talk about Z5 first as this phone looks to be the Best of the best Under 10,000 rs 

The CPU is Intel 1.6 ghz dual core Atom Z2560 . 

CPU PErformance -

the CPu performance is so much faster than the usual cheap cortex A7 found here . The processor is more powerful than A snapdragon 400 and as well as Mediatek Octa 6592 in real world applications   

though being an intel cpu it could have problems with some apps we will have to wait for the detailed user reviews  but bigger  apps and games are working fine 

GPU PErformance ...

The GPU is faster as well beating out Adreno 305 in snapdragon 400 .. but is slower than MAli 450 in mediatek octa

Hence overall 

Mediatek 6592 > intel Atom Z2560 > Snapdragon 400 


since there are no snapdragon 400 phones in this range it easily beats out all other phones.. and even beats Moto G easily ..

then the main part that makes this phone stand out is the RAM .. it is confirmed that the RAM is 2gb   in the 8 gb Variant ( Rs 9999 )

this is the first time we have got 2 gb ram in under 10,000 rs category and that too from a reputed brand like Asus , not even local players could beat that.. 

Camera is great as well for the price ( probably the best )..

No doubt the days for Micromax , xolo are over..  for 15k Price bracket Xiaomi takes the Cake with Mi3 and for 10k Price bracket Asus Zenphone eats everyone

Their is literally no competition for these phones.. they are their own competition

Awesome entry into the indian market.. well done asus and xiomi 


*Indian Reviews*

Asus ZenFone 5 Review: Setting the Benchmark for Budget Segment | NDTV Gadgets

Asus Zenfone 5 review

ASUS Zenfone 5 Review

Asus Zenfone 5 review - YouTube

Asus Zenfone 5 specifications

5-inch IPS (1280 x 720 pixels) display supports glove touch input  with Corning gorilla glass 3 protection
1.6 GHz dual-core Intel Atom Z2560 processor
Dual SIM with dual standby (micro SIMs)
Android 4.3 (Jelly Bean) with Zen UI,  upgradable to Android 4.4 (KitKat)
8MP rear camera with LED flash
2MP front-facing camera
10.34 mm thick and weighs 145g
2GB RAM, 8GB  internal memory, expandable memory up to 64GB via micro SD
3G HSPA+, WiFi 802.11 b/g/n, Bluetooth 4.0, GPS
2110 mAh battery

Price - Rs 9,999 ( 8gb)  ,     Rs 13,000 ( 16 gb )


----------



## kalam_gohab (Jul 12, 2014)

Woah and wow..  Such a great phone. 

I feel bad for Indian brands especially micromax..  I think ASS would be good too as its from ASUS


----------



## rish1 (Jul 12, 2014)

in the meantime samsung continues to be Samesung and shamesung literally 

Galaxy Ace next 

4 inch screen
1.2 ghz single core
3 mp cam with flash
probably 512/768 mb ram
1500 mah battery

Price - 7,400 only

Samsung Galaxy Ace NXT goes on sale in India - GSMArena.com news


----------



## Dastan (Jul 12, 2014)

^lol those specs make me laugh


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 12, 2014)

rish said:


> in the meantime samsung continues to be Samesung and shamesung literally
> 
> Galaxy Ace next
> 
> ...



Samsung digging its own grave


----------



## Dastan (Jul 12, 2014)

Also heard that initially Facebook app was crashing probably due to compatibility issues but asus fixed it with an ota pretty quickly. So we can expect prompt support on software front also.


----------



## Moy (Jul 12, 2014)

rish said:


> in the meantime samsung continues to be Samesung and shamesung literally
> 
> Galaxy Ace next
> 
> ...



And Samdung or Sams*ck too images/smilies/icon_razz.gifhttp://.../www.digit.in/forum/images/smilies/tongue.gif


----------



## sling-shot (Jul 12, 2014)

What about fixed battery? 
I read somewhere that ASUS is not very good in providing software upgrades (not bug fixes).
Will there be good developer support?


----------



## SunE (Jul 12, 2014)

The Zenfone 4 and Zenfone 5 are great products. I doubt that Zenfone 6 would sell so well.


----------



## Dastan (Jul 13, 2014)

sling-shot said:


> What about fixed battery?
> I read somewhere that ASUS is not very good in providing software upgrades (not bug fixes).
> Will there be good developer support?



Well even moto g has a non removable battery, guess that won't be much of a problem. And asus has promised kitkat update. Most reviews rate zen ui as neat and unobtrusive so it should only improve further with the update i think.  But L preview is already here and kitkat days are numbered  so that's nothing much to brag about. 
Rooting might be possible with time but don't expect any other milestones on development front.


----------



## sandynator (Jul 13, 2014)

Just came across this page...

Low-Light Camera Output Comparison: ASUS ZenFone 5 vs Nokia Lumia 1020, Lumia 1520, Sony Xperia Z1 and HTC One M8 | Lowyat.NET


----------



## $hadow (Jul 13, 2014)

Asus is opening the service center very soon. They are making the tenders for A tier cities first for service center. And very soon wish to open their centers in about 20 cities.


----------



## ranjan2001 (Jul 13, 2014)

To my understanding 8gb variants are coming with 1gb ram & 16gb coming with 2gb ram, else why would anyone buy extra 8gb of space with paying extra 3000 when the phone has capacity to use 64gb micro sd card?

- - - Updated - - -

Found the asus launch video
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=HR1JWyekEKo


----------



## rish1 (Jul 13, 2014)

ranjan2001 said:


> To my understanding 8gb variants are coming with 1gb ram & 16gb coming with 2gb ram, else why would anyone buy extra 8gb of space with paying extra 3000 when the phone has capacity to use 64gb micro sd card?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



it is confirmed by flipkart reviews + video reviews that 8 gb variant is having 2 gb ram.. 

even asus won't be expecting to sell many units of 16gb model

- - - Updated - - -



sandynator said:


> Just came across this page...
> 
> Low-Light Camera Output Comparison: ASUS ZenFone 5 vs Nokia Lumia 1020, Lumia 1520, Sony Xperia Z1 and HTC One M8 | Lowyat.NET



thats great but like said in comments lumia wasn't in night mode.. but still it challenges these flagships is a very big thing and for this price its awesome..

P.s- thread title spelled wrong


----------



## kamikaz (Jul 14, 2014)

the bezel size is a bit too large for my own liking..they should have put the 13mp camera on Z5 too ..its a good phone at this price point


----------



## rish1 (Jul 14, 2014)

kamikaz said:


> the bezel size is a bit too large for my own liking..they should have put the 13mp camera on Z5 too ..its a good phone at this price point



why 13 mp  ?? direct 41 mp hi bol do


----------



## Dastan (Jul 14, 2014)

Yea 41mp and 1080p screen would've been better


----------



## kalam_gohab (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: Asus Zenfone discussion thread - Z4, Z5 , Z6*

Lol. Large expectations from a. Entry level device


----------



## sling-shot (Jul 15, 2014)

Oh no. All Zenphone models are now out of stock in Flipkart. This looks like a repetitive pattern. Launch a phone. Make it exclusive to a website preferably Flipkart. Keep low stocks. Show the Out of stock label for many days and return with another small tranche of stock and rinse, repeat. Success.


----------



## kamikaz (Jul 15, 2014)

ahh the sarcasm brigade ..

Well ,it depends on the price you are looking at ..at 10k 8mp is fine ,i was lookng at a bit more higher ..and considering Z6 has a 13mp and thats in phablet category..they could have put it on Z5 ..as Z5 hits the sweet spot with size and all..which is the one most probably everyone gonna buy..they could have put it on the 16gb version for example..
and higher pixels would have helped with their pixelmaster tech which brings down the resolution for better night shots


----------



## $hadow (Jul 15, 2014)

rish said:


> why 13 mp  ?? direct 41 mp hi bol do


Hahaha nice one.


----------



## rish1 (Jul 15, 2014)

kamikaz said:


> ahh the sarcasm brigade ..
> 
> Well ,it depends on the price you are looking at ..at 10k 8mp is fine ,i was lookng at a bit more higher ..and considering Z6 has a 13mp and thats in phablet category..they could have put it on Z5 ..as Z5 hits the sweet spot with size and all..which is the one most probably everyone gonna buy..they could have put it on the 16gb version for example..
> and higher pixels would have helped with their pixelmaster tech which brings down the resolution for better night shots


\

looks like your wish came true

xiaomi redmi note has 13 mp for 9,999

- - - Updated - - -



$hadow said:


> Hahaha nice one.



 but xiaomi did bring 13 mp for 10k


----------



## $hadow (Jul 15, 2014)

rish said:


> \
> 
> looks like your wish came true
> 
> ...



This brand is all set to freak out Indian manufactures.


----------



## kamikaz (Jul 16, 2014)

it was an opinion ,not a wish..moving on
redmi is gonna be a good competitior but yeah if ASUS provides a good ASS people might stick with it..


----------



## hitesh (Jul 16, 2014)

Is it true that Intel processor consumes more power than cortex proccys ?


----------



## rish1 (Jul 16, 2014)

40,000 units of Asus Zenfone smartphones sold in four days in India


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Jul 16, 2014)

rish said:


> 40,000 units of Asus Zenfone smartphones sold in four days in India



Lol !
Faster than Moto!

Now this bloody foreign companies will never underestimate India!


----------



## andy_65_in (Jul 16, 2014)

anybody who has handled a asus 5 zenphone -was thinking of buying it


----------



## abracadabra (Jul 16, 2014)

kunalgujarathi said:


> Lol !
> Faster than Moto!
> 
> Now this bloody foreign companies will never underestimate India!



Underestimate? India is, and will be at the receiving end of all craps from around the world!
If Asus, which infact enjoys a good reppo with their brand and service; dump the Intel product here instead of the Snapdragon 400 powered device?

We get bad products no matter what the other world gets and our system is so well manipulated time again and again!


----------



## rish1 (Jul 16, 2014)

abracadabra said:


> Underestimate? India is, and will be at the receiving end of all craps from around the world!
> If Asus, which infact enjoys a good reppo with their brand and service; dump the Intel product here instead of the Snapdragon 400 powered device?
> 
> We get bad products no matter what the other world gets and our system is so well manipulated time again and again!




lol you serious ... ?? i would happily take a intel z2560 over Snapdragon 400 anyday... only problem would be development support but i bet that will change as well after zenfone sales

snapdragon 400 is 2nd the biggest ripoff chip of all , first is snapdragon 801


----------



## hari1 (Jul 17, 2014)

rish said:


> lol you serious ... ?? i would happily take a intel z2560 over Snapdragon 400 anyday... only problem would be development support but i bet that will change as well after zenfone sales
> 
> snapdragon 400 is 2nd the biggest ripoff chip of all , first is snapdragon 801



How is the Snapdragon 400 a rip off?


----------



## rish1 (Jul 17, 2014)

hari1 said:


> How is the Snapdragon 400 a rip off?



before Snapdragon 400 at the same price last year we were getting dual core kraits and adreno 305.. Qualcomm did what mediatek does .. instead of giving a quad core krait as an upgrade they downgraded the chip by using Cortex A7 and keeping same gpu Adreno 305 that was the Msm8226 chip

the higher clocked chip the 1.6 ghz version is a much bigger rip off as it came at a price of snapdragon 600 devices... phones like t2 ultra, desire 816 , Grand 2 ,  were all 21-25k devices , last year at this price we had Snapdragon pro , and currently snapdragon 600 chipset in this range

So this year at the same price buying old phones was much better than buying the newer ones Performance wise ..

and they deliberately forced OEMs to use snapdragon 400 chips as they did not had any snapdragon 600 chips in mid range , and old sd pro/600 chips were discontinued.. 

the choice for OEM was either select Snapdragon 400 or go with snapdragon 800/801 ofcourse they couldn't use sd 800 for 25k devices so they had to settle for Sd 400

Sd 801 as you know it is just a slightly higher clocked sd800 sold at premium prices when Sd 800 could be had for at least 15k less than sd801..


----------



## The Incinerator (Jul 17, 2014)

Its not Qualcomm,its actually the manufacturers that rip you off. Snapdragon 800 phone can be had for Rs 13999 and Snapdragon 400 phone can be had for Rs 6999 aka Xiaomi.


----------



## rish1 (Jul 17, 2014)

The Incinerator said:


> Its not Qualcomm,its actually the manufacturers that rip you off. Snapdragon 800 phone can be had for Rs 13999 and Snapdragon 400 phone can be had for Rs 6999 aka Xiaomi.


^^ xiaomi business model is very different that is why they are able to support that prices with no advertising, Marketing , limited production , No offline channels commission etc.. not right to compare it to other OEM's


----------



## kamikaz (Jul 17, 2014)

too call 801 as a slighlty overclocked 800 would be an understatement..it is a revised version of 800 in all aspect to keep up with the market, read the links below if you havent already 
AnandTech | The Difference Between Snapdragon 800 and 801: Clearing up Confusion

Qualcomm Snapdragon 801 Performance Previewed

and the pricing of the phones arent determined by Qualcomm but OEMS so to call them a rip of is going too far


----------



## The Incinerator (Jul 17, 2014)

rish said:


> ^^ xiaomi business model is very different that is why they are able to support that prices with no advertising, Marketing , limited production , No offline channels commission etc.. not right to compare it to other OEM's




I'll beg to differ here.Even if you add 25% overheads (advertsement, channel partners, endorsements etc etc) on MRP per device sold even then the final MRP wont cross 18.5K. Its the huge margins and brand equity that these companies crave for creates this bubble pricing which bursts after some months for every hiend phone released,dont they? eg  How does a Galaxy S5 sold for 49K initially is being sold at Rs 36K now!!! They dont recieve Govt subsidides to do that do they? This trend is already dying. People are getting smarter.


----------



## rish1 (Jul 17, 2014)

kamikaz said:


> too call 801 as a slighlty overclocked 800 would be an understatement..it is a revised version of 800 in all aspect to keep up with the market, read the links below if you havent already
> AnandTech | The Difference Between Snapdragon 800 and 801: Clearing up Confusion
> 
> Qualcomm Snapdragon 801 Performance Previewed
> ...



lol .. and consumers were expecting Snapdragon 805

the fact is snapdragon 805 was supposed to be in galaxy S5 but qualcomm delayed it and instead rolled out a overclocked 800 and added features for 4k display and faster memory and some camera enhancement  ( which was the least they could do ) sure it is revised 800 as they had to do something to save their face .. 

People were expecting Adreno 420 here .. . 

that is why Snapdragon 805 gets beaten by Tegra K1 because instead of nvidia , this time qualcomm is late.. 

Prices aren't decided by qualcomm but they know it at what price their products will be sold.. and they make Products accordingly and having monopoly they very much control the prices .. 

Launch prices 

top range - 700$ +  ( snapdragon 800 )
mid range - 400-500 $ ( snapdragon 600 )
Low Range - 250-350$ ( snapdragon 400 )
Entry Level - 150-250$ ( snapdragon 400/200 )
Budget - everything below (snapdragon 200 )

these are the standard prices at which the smartphone industry operates i am talking about big brands here ... 

even Mi3 was launched at 327 $ while nexus 5 at 350 $ .. chinese vendors have a different pricing structure their top end is what mid range for Bigger OEms.. as their margins are low  

Both 801 and 400 are a rip off because i am comparing them at same prices from same Oem compared to their counterparts from Last year models..

- - - Updated - - -



The Incinerator said:


> I'll beg to differ here.Even if you add 25% overheads (advertsement, channel partners, endorsements etc etc) on MRP per device sold even then the final MRP wont cross 18.5K. Its the huge margins and brand equity that these companies crave for creates this bubble pricing which bursts after some months for every hiend phone released,dont they? eg  How does a Galaxy S5 sold for 49K initially is being sold at Rs 36K now!!! They dont recieve Govt subsidides to do that do they? This trend is already dying. People are getting smarter.



i can't come up with a number exactly how much does the overheads are.. i think they are much more than 25 % but advertisement take away a major chunk of it plus there are taxes,service centres, Replacement Parts cost as well.. 

ofcourse the margins are obviously way out of proportion and that's where the money is and they are earning billions of $ every quarter

price would be around 20-25k per device including overheads and everything .. their whole window of opportunity is at launch time as they hipe it way too much and the profits on 1 device is almost 100-150 %

i think there are 2 reasons for this much price drop and trend dying

1)  launch prices nowadays are already way too high reaching 50k.. 40-42k should be the standard flagship price at 60 rs per dollar

2) new versions of Mobile are launching too fast in every 6 months now

Earlier it used to be atleast 1-1.2 years gap between launches...

now if company sells s5 for 45k then at what price will they sell Galaxy F in 3 months ? so they have to bring prices down of old phones considerably to make high profits with new device

this is what is pissing off people why buy a phone at 45-50k  when in only 2 months it will come down to 30-35k .. 
r
earlier if one were to buy a flagship there used to be a pride look i am carrying a phone worth 50k , if one persons says that line after 4 months people would laugh saying it is only 30k.. that is why apple is still successful as their prices don't drop this fast and the pride factor remains and is still selling very strong

Specs don't matter much as 90 % of sales comes from people who know nothing about Tech and hardly read reviews and don't do comparisons

btw thats just my opinion i could be wrong as i don't have the internal data


----------



## kamikaz (Jul 17, 2014)

Well qualcomm has to keep up with oem Demands right? as almost all big companies had a early flagship release this year (perhaps they are all planning to go the sony schedule of releasing flagship phones every 6 months) they had to do something to bridge the gap..
i think 805 was expected in Q2 2014 so i would say rather than s5, everyone expected it on lg g3
besides S4 ran on 600 so an upgrade from 600 to 801 is big..well that is all irrelevant as we have the exynos version here anyway

and the pricing ..it always has been this way if you look at Old nokia phones..there starting prices were unbelivably high and they come down when the next higher end model is released, this has always been the model..

bottom line is its all business..and its not really consumer oriented.atleast nokia had some durability :/

and Since this is a discussion about Zenphone its a good idea we stick to it from now on


----------



## rish1 (Aug 23, 2014)

*New zenfone 4 (A450CG)- Rs 6999*

*Launch on 24 august midnight* *


4.5-inch (854 x 480 pixels) capacitive multi touch display with Corning gorilla glass 3 protection
1.2 GHz dual-core Intel Atom Z2520 processor with PowerVR SGX544 GPU
Dual SIM with dual standby (micro SIMs)
Android 4.4 (KitKat) with Zen UI
8MP rear camera with LED flash
0.3MP (VGA) front-facing camera
11.3mm thick and weighs 134g
1GB RAM, 8GB internal memory, expandable memory up to 64GB via microSD
3G HSPA+, WiFi 802.11 b/g/n, Bluetooth 4.0, GPS
1750 mAh battery*


----------



## Empirial (Aug 25, 2014)

Guys, hwz the audio quality of Asus Zenphones?


----------



## sandynator (Aug 26, 2014)

*Re: Asus Zenfone discussion thread - Z4, Z5 , Z6*

@^^^
Its decent/ acceptable with stock headsets & good with other iems
I tried it using stock jet audio basic settings & few Bollywood numbers like taal & rockstar.
Flac & mp3 320 kbps
Iems brainwavz r1 & signature acoustics c12.

BTW I have tried Zenfone 5 only....


----------



## Empirial (Aug 26, 2014)

*Re: Asus Zenfone discussion thread - Z4, Z5 , Z6*



sandynator said:


> @^^^
> Its decent/ acceptable with stock headsets & good with other iems
> I tried it using stock jet audio basic settings & few Bollywood numbers like taal & rockstar.
> Flac & mp3 320 kbps
> ...



Can you mention some phones that you feel has similar sound signature as Asus Zenfones?


----------



## sandynator (Aug 26, 2014)

*Re: Asus Zenfone discussion thread - Z4, Z5 , Z6*



Empirial said:


> Can you mention some phones that you feel has similar sound signature as Asus Zenfones?



Sorry, cannot comment on this one as I use my Nationite N2 as my primary music source. If battery backup not an issue I may skip my N2 during my daily commute.

The nearest device would  be my lumia 520 without any eq settings but not sure of that...

There one audio wizard app in which you can select the differnt modes like movies, music , speech, gaming, recording & smart mode.


----------



## itsakjt (Aug 26, 2014)

I have got the Asus Zenfone 4 and I like it. The UI is smooth and simple. It is fast, camera is excellent for what it is, sound in earphones is good. 

What I don't like is the loud speaker which is not that loud. There are some software bugs as well related to audio wizard, auto rotation and camera depth of field mode.


----------



## Reloaded (Oct 21, 2014)

Purchased Asus Zenfone 5 A501CG


----------



## itsaashish (Nov 28, 2014)

hey owners of Zenfone 5..can u please tell me how's the screen brightness in outdoor condition..i'm getting mixed reviews on various sites(propably coz they are using review models).

I heard its respectable but can some owner of Zenfone 5 please confirm?


----------



## Reloaded (Nov 29, 2014)

itsaashish said:


> hey owners of Zenfone 5..can u please tell me how's the screen brightness in outdoor condition..i'm getting mixed reviews on various sites(propably coz they are using review models).
> 
> I heard its respectable but can some owner of Zenfone 5 please confirm?



10/10. Zenfone 5 has auto brightness so you don’t need to change the screen brightness manually when you go outdoors. 

Another thing i noticed, when making calls if you move the phone away from your ear to type something the light automatically comes back and when i bring it back to the ear the light goes off automatically. i found this feature very useful.

Zenfone 5 A501CG is fully loaded for 10k.


----------



## IronCruz (Dec 23, 2014)

itsaashish said:


> hey owners of Zenfone 5..can u please tell me how's the screen brightness in outdoor condition..i'm getting mixed reviews on various sites(propably coz they are using review models).
> 
> I heard its respectable but can some owner of Zenfone 5 please confirm?



I dont understand why people even take this as a consideration while reviewing. What do they expect, a 5", IPS LCD, with 290PPI, powered by an 2110mAh battery to outshine SUN!?

- - - Updated - - -

Anybody tried Updating 457.57MB update file? Is it Kitkat OS?


----------



## rish1 (Dec 24, 2014)

*ASUS Pegasus X002  - announced in china for 130 $*

*www.gizmochina.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/12/ASUS-pegasus-release-2-393x295.jpg

As for the tech specs, the ASUS Pegasus comes with a 5-inch 1280 x 720p display. There’s a 64-bit 1.5GHz MT6732 processor powering the device along with 2GB RAM and 16GB internal storage which can be further expanded via MicroSD. At the back, there is an 8MP camera sensor while up front, there is a 5MP shooter. The rear shooter comes with ultra-picture quality mode and can synthesize a number of pictures together to form an ultra-high resolution 30MP image. The phone supports a 2500 mAh battery on board. The Pegasus runs on Android 4.4 KitKat OS with Zen UI on top. The Zen UI is smart enough to place your most used apps at the right spot which will save you some time. It supports 4G TD-LTE / TD- CDMA and GSM networks and supports dual SIM dual standby.

Asus unveils Pegasus X002, its $128 Redmi 1S competitor - GSMArena.com news


----------



## ramakanta (Dec 24, 2014)

rish1 said:


> *ASUS Pegasus X002  - announced in china for 130 $*
> 
> *www.gizmochina.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/12/ASUS-pegasus-release-2-393x295.jpg
> 
> ???[/url]



when it available for India or only for china   ????

- - - Updated - - -



Reloaded said:


> Purchased Asus Zenfone 5 A501CG



Share your experiences with Asus Zenfone 5 A501CG !!


----------



## Reloaded (Dec 25, 2014)

ramakanta said:


> when it available for India or only for china   ????
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Check the review here *www.digit.in/forum/reviews/187308-asus-zenfone-5-review.html
if you have any specific question then ask.

BTW asus is providing updates to their ui almost every day thats crazy. Battery life has improved tremendously. They are serious about their phone venture.


----------



## saswat23 (Dec 25, 2014)

Updastes everyday!!


----------



## rish1 (Dec 26, 2014)

ramakanta said:


> when it available for India or only for china   ????



no official info from asus yet regarding India's launch

but by my estimate- it will be available in march 2015 in india


----------



## vidhubhushan (Dec 26, 2014)

Reloaded said:


> Check the review here *www.digit.in/forum/reviews/187308-asus-zenfone-5-review.html
> if you have any specific question then ask.
> 
> BTW asus is providing updates to their ui almost every day thats crazy. Battery life has improved tremendously. They are serious about their phone venture.



that takes me more towards zenphone5 and far from moto g2


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Dec 28, 2014)

Hi guys I'm a new member of Zenfone 5 

What more can I say, I'm loving it, specially the big screen, though getting used to it 

For now, I'm facing two problem
1. For incoming calls, sometimes it shows a slider and sometimes it shows only Accept / Reject button. I love the slider more, but I'm unable to guess how to set it for all calls. Any idea? *[Update: Ok this I figured out..!! If the screen is locked it shows slider else it shows button]*
2. Whats Next is continuously crashing automatically which displays a popup all the time, it's a bit annoying. Tried restarting the phone, but it didn't helped. Any idea?


----------



## sumonpathak (Dec 28, 2014)

Any idea how to get 4.4.4 on Zenphone 4?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Dec 28, 2014)

sumonpathak said:


> Any idea how to get 4.4.4 on Zenphone 4?



Is 4.4.4 available for Zenfone? It's showing 4.4.2 on my z5. And did check update, but no more update is there.


----------



## sumonpathak (Dec 28, 2014)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Is 4.4.4 available for Zenfone? It's showing 4.4.2 on my z5. And did check update, but no more update is there.


Thats what i am thinking 

EDIt: checked...its upto 4.4.2.
there were some rumors of it getting Android 5.0 though...sometimes in 2015.

recently got a sample of Zenphone 6 and the battery life was awesome 



- - - Updated - - -

*www.digit.in/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=15060&d=1419771988


----------



## Reloaded (Dec 28, 2014)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Hi guys I'm a new member of Zenfone 5
> 
> What more can I say, I'm loving it, specially the big screen, though getting used to it
> 
> ...



What does the error message say? I never encountered such issue.

- - - Updated - - -



krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Is 4.4.4 available for Zenfone? It's showing 4.4.2 on my z5. And did check update, but no more update is there.



Kitkat version, latest built no 2.21.40.30

*i.imgur.com/7ZLu5kT.jpg


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Dec 29, 2014)

[MENTION=120490]sumonpathak[/MENTION]  Yeah I heard that too, Asus confirmed Android L in zenfone series. 
 [MENTION=140016]Reloaded[/MENTION] Well, it's a generalized message like "What's next is stopped unfortunately" or something like that.


----------



## Reloaded (Dec 29, 2014)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> [MENTION=120490]sumonpathak[/MENTION]  Yeah I heard that too, Asus confirmed Android L in zenfone series.
> [MENTION=140016]Reloaded[/MENTION] Well, it's a generalized message like "What's next is stopped unfortunately" or something like that.



Go to settings >apps > click the button on the right and press clear cache for all apps, restart. 

If that doesn't work go to settings >apps > What's next app > force stop, uninstall updates, clear cache , restart. 

This should fix the issue.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Dec 29, 2014)

I got my room mate Zenphone 5.

Not checked much, but everything seems to be fine.

But the camera is not upto mark, especially the front. The images of front camera are so "reddish". Plus the clarity is pathetic when I compare it with my Redmi 1S' front cam. Rear cam seems to be OK, but not better than 1S'.

However, the build quality and design of Zenphone 5 blows my phone. It's soo light and sexy.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Dec 29, 2014)

Reloaded said:


> Go to settings >apps > click the button on the right and press clear cache for all apps, restart.
> 
> If that doesn't work go to settings >apps > What's next app > force stop, uninstall updates, clear cache , restart.
> 
> This should fix the issue.



Well, I think it's because of the Update. I have updated to KK via OTA but the apps were not updated. I got the updates for the apps now. I think after the update it'll be ok.

Because, before the KK update it was working fine. Seems that something broke after the KK update. So let's see what happens after the Apps update.


----------



## rish1 (Jan 7, 2015)

*Price cut for old zenfone series*

Asus Zenfone 4 A400CXG with Soda Lime Glass – Rs. 5,299
Asus Zenfone 4 A400CG with Corning Gorilla Glass – Rs. 5,399
Asus Zenfone 5 A501CG 8 GB – Rs. 9,499
Asus Zenfone 5 A501CG 16 GB – Rs. 9,999

Asus Zenfone 4 and Zenfone 5 get a price cut in India


----------



## SunE (Jan 7, 2015)

I think the 16 GB model will be much more in demand now. Zenfone 2 looks really good btw.


----------



## sandynator (Jan 22, 2015)

Guys need your opinion on newer version of zenfone 5..
Asus Zenfone 5 A501CG Price in India - Buy Asus Zenfone 5 A501CG Black 8 GB Online - Asus : Flipkart.com

10% cashback on HDFC cards too. So will it be worth @7200 INR?

Will give my Redmi 1s to near ones & planning to get this zenfone5 for me. My elder bro had original zenfone 5 but it was stolen. He mentioned that calling earpiece sound was weak compared to redmi 1s & his current redmi note 3G. Can anyone please confirm this for me??

I know camera of original zenfone 5 was not par on redmi 1s but I feel it good buy for 7200 until I get something VFM in Windows which I prefer more over Android for phones.

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## abhigeek (Jan 22, 2015)

When Zenfone 2 going to launch in India?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jan 22, 2015)

sandynator said:


> Guys need your opinion on newer version of zenfone 5..
> Asus Zenfone 5 A501CG Price in India - Buy Asus Zenfone 5 A501CG Black 8 GB Online - Asus : Flipkart.com
> 
> 10% cashback on HDFC cards too. So will it be worth @7200 INR?
> ...



I don't suggest to buy it.

1. It clearly says that no earphone is included in Important Note.
2. I doubt whether it's actually 501CG. AFAIK 501CG have 1.6Ghz and 502CG have 1.2Ghz. I highly doubt flipkart is trying to sell 502CG by fooling users.



> --Important Note mentioned in the Flipkart link
> This variant of Asus Zenfone 5 comes with a 1.2 Ghz Dual Core Intel Atom Z2520 Processor with Intel Hyper Threading Technology. 2. This variant of Asus Zenfone 5 does not include a headset.



Also note that, Camera resolution of 501CG and 502CG is different and 502CG has bad reviews. But in the link, flipkart mentions that it's 501CG and camera resolution is that of 501CG but the processor is that of 502CG.

Another point to note is that...

502CG : Phones - ZenFone 5 (A502CG) - ASUS
501CG : Phones - ZenFone 5 (A501CG) - ASUS

On the avobe links, asus clearly mentions that 501CG have 2X2: Intel® Atom™ Multi-Core Z2560 Processor 1.6Hz with Intel Hyper-Threading Technology whereas 502CG (the bad one) have Intel® Atom™ Z2520 ( 1.2 GHz )

Now, if you read the Flipkart Important Note correctly (Quoted Above), it says *This variant of Asus Zenfone 5 comes with a 1.2 Ghz Dual Core Intel Atom Z2520 Processor with Intel Hyper Threading Technology* which is the processor model of 502CG not of 501CG


----------



## sandynator (Jan 22, 2015)

abhigeek said:


> When Zenfone 2 going to launch in India?



But again it will be costing around 10k or +. I'm keen on windows phone & I'm not getting good one under 10k with HD display & 1 gb ram

I'm getting it just for time being as got bored of redmi 1s.

- - - Updated - - -



krishnandu.sarkar said:


> I don't suggest to buy it.
> 
> 1. It clearly says that no earphone is included in Important Note.
> 2. I doubt whether it's actually 501CG. AFAIK 501CG have 1.6Ghz and 502CG have 1.2Ghz. I highly doubt flipkart is trying to sell 502CG by fooling users.
> ...



Thanks for the info bro.

I do not care much for headsets & camera. Camera of original zenfone5 was worse than my redmi 1s. My only concern is the 2 gb ram & the processor should be good.
Could you please shed some light on this chip 1.2 ghz intel?

If its not that good I'll skip it & stay with redmi 1s only till something attractive comes from microsoft stable.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jan 22, 2015)

sandynator said:


> But again it will be costing around 10k or +. I'm keen on windows phone & I'm not getting good one under 10k with HD display & 1 gb ram
> 
> I'm getting it just for time being as got bored of redmi 1s.
> 
> ...



You can read reviews on 502CG for detailed info.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jan 23, 2015)

Redmi 1S is any day better than Zenphone. I have used both the 8gb and new 16gb (without headset) versions. Only pro the latter has RAM availability.


----------



## rajesh00 (Feb 2, 2015)

Zenfone 5 or Moto G?

I heard lot have battery  drain issues and reflective screen on zenfone 5? is  that true?

Got any good quality matte screen guard?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 2, 2015)

rajesh00 said:


> Zenfone 5 or Moto G?
> 
> I heard lot have battery  drain issues and reflective screen on zenfone 5? is  that true?
> 
> Got any good quality matte screen guard?



Asus Zenfone 5 is good but Moto G 16GB is better as it has Lollipop Update already released. Zenfone 5 Lite version is not that good as it has very low RAM but its better to find out which version is being delivered(online) before going for any purchase.

For any RMA then write to Asus and get immediate resolution. *account.asus.com/signup.aspx?lang=en-in&site=in


----------



## rajesh00 (Feb 2, 2015)

Zenphone gets lolipop update in April..


----------



## sandynator (Feb 4, 2015)

Finally got zenfone 5 A 501CG newer 2gb ram model @7200 for replacing Redmi 1s just for better ram management.

Was bored with Redmi 1s especially off late it was lagging while multitasking[ram management] & network problem in 3g preferred mode while traveling. Even felt some lags in candy crush game without any apps in background so sold it off @5k after extensive use for 4 months.

 No doubt Redmi's camera is superior & snappier to zenfone 5. Missing it  [May think of Mi3 in next few months]
Music on Redmi is great too...

If I remember correctly this version of A501CG 8gb has somewhat better display brightness compared to the first version of A501CG 8gb which my bro had got in august 2014. 

*Now need some help for getting good quality screen guard tempered glass preferred.*
*Can any owner suggest me some??*
Currently have one Veegee Antiglare / Matt  which was lying around


----------



## quicky008 (Feb 4, 2015)

^from where did you get it for just Rs 7200?What the actual price of zenfone 5 at the moment?


----------



## sandynator (Feb 4, 2015)

quicky008 said:


> ^from where did you get it for just Rs 7200?What the actual price of zenfone 5 at the moment?



I got the A501 CG newer model with 1.2 ghz intel chip & without headsets model during HDFC cards 10% discount offer.

Asus Zenfone 5 A501CG Price in India - Buy Asus Zenfone 5 A501CG Black 8 GB Online - Asus : Flipkart.com

Currently this black is out of stock but other colours are available.


----------



## rdx_halo (Feb 5, 2015)

sandynator said:


> I got the A501 CG newer model with 1.2 ghz intel chip & without headsets model during HDFC cards 10% discount offer.
> 
> Asus Zenfone 5 A501CG Price in India - Buy Asus Zenfone 5 A501CG Black 8 GB Online - Asus : Flipkart.com
> 
> Currently this black is out of stock but other colours are available.


How is the battery back up. Planning to get one
 Only battery life is making me think twice. How long do you get in a single charge without gaming.


----------



## sandynator (Feb 5, 2015)

For my purpose the battery is around 5 %  in the evening around 5. Normally the phone is fully charged around 9.30 am. 
Usage mainly Calling, surfing & 15-20 mins of candy crush 

Still not examined properly but I felt redmi 1s was slightly better even if it heated up a lot.


----------



## sling-shot (Feb 6, 2015)

*Re: Asus Zenfone discussion thread - Z4, Z5 , Z6*

Does anyone know the cost/convenience of replacing the battery? It is an important issue. My usage pattern usually leads to a degraded battery by one to one and half years and I still would wish to use the phone further.


----------



## rdx_halo (Feb 6, 2015)

sandynator said:


> For my purpose the battery is around 5 %  in the evening around 5. Normally the phone is fully charged around 9.30 am.
> Usage mainly Calling, surfing & 15-20 mins of candy crush
> 
> Still not examined properly but I felt redmi 1s was slightly better even if it heated up a lot.


Thanks sandy, 
Just another question. Is the ring tone loud enough to be heard on Indian roads if the phone is kept in pocket? I have read somewhere on net that if you keep the GPS off then it will improve battery life.


----------



## sandynator (Feb 6, 2015)

On roads its bit better to redmi 1s for me at least I can feel something in my pocket almost at the end.
I missed a lot of calls in Redmi while travelling may be at that point I was too much involved with my music [PMP & IEM on].

*Pointer : **Mumbai Local & Traffic, lots of noise & crowded always even after 10 pm. 
*


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 6, 2015)

rdx_halo said:


> Thanks sandy,
> Just another question. Is the ring tone loud enough to be heard on Indian roads if the phone is kept in pocket? I have read somewhere on net that if you keep the GPS off then it will improve battery life.



Keep the vibration on all the time, you won't miss any calls then. 

and yes, turn wifi, bluetooth, gps, sync, mobile data off if they aren't required. That will save battery.


----------



## sling-shot (Feb 6, 2015)

*Re: Asus Zenfone discussion thread - Z4, Z5 , Z6*

Vibration adversely affects battery life and sometimes irritates too. While riding a bike and if the phone is in the jeans pocket it is possible to miss a call unless the vibration is too strong. Whatever phone you buy it is always possible to miss calls in such conditions.


----------



## sandynator (Feb 6, 2015)

*Re: Asus Zenfone discussion thread - Z4, Z5 , Z6*

I never felt the vibration of redmi1s in my trouser pocket ...


----------



## rdx_halo (Feb 6, 2015)

*Re: Asus Zenfone discussion thread - Z4, Z5 , Z6*

Yeah I googled "low volume ringtone" in Asus zenfone 5. Lots of complaints.


----------



## sling-shot (Feb 6, 2015)

*Re: Asus Zenfone discussion thread - Z4, Z5 , Z6*

During my motorcycle trips I used a high frequency ringtone sounding like a whistle tune. But that was also a Nokia which had good speakers compared to the smartphones of these days.

Only such high frequency noise is noticed in such situations.


----------



## quicky008 (Feb 10, 2015)

Does anyone have any idea how much the zenphone 2 is probably going to cost when its launched here after a few months?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 10, 2015)

quicky008 said:


> Does anyone have any idea how much the zenphone 2 is probably going to cost when its launched here after a few months?



13k probably.


----------



## rdx_halo (Feb 10, 2015)

*Re: Asus Zenfone discussion thread - Z4, Z5 , Z6*

I think it will be at least 15 k.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 10, 2015)

quicky008 said:


> Does anyone have any idea how much the zenphone 2 is probably going to cost when its launched here after a few months?



15k minimum


----------



## esumitkumar (Feb 12, 2015)

I want to ask two questions to all Zenfone owners .Based on the answers, I will buy Zenfone 5 

1. I have read and experienced speaker has very low volume. There is a hack mentioned in XDA forums to increase loudspeaker volume. Does that hack really work ? or any other hack ?

2. I heard Zenfone 5 has a low battery problem. Does it last 12 hrs at least with low usage like 1/2 hr gaming, 15 mins talk 

TIA
Sumit


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 12, 2015)

esumitkumar said:


> I want to ask two questions to all Zenfone owners .Based on the answers, I will buy Zenfone 5
> 
> 1. I have read and experienced speaker has very low volume. There is a hack mentioned in XDA forums to increase loudspeaker volume. Does that hack really work ? or any other hack ?
> 
> ...



1. There is an Android App called Volume Boost through which you can boost your low volume.
2. Zenfone 5 battery lasts for 18 hours inspite of 30 mins of gaming/talk. I am using it right now & its very good.
3. Without any gaming its battery lasts 30 hours with 30 mins of talk.


----------



## esumitkumar (Feb 12, 2015)

Thanks..Does this app increase all volumes like loudspeaker/call and ringtone volumes ? Have you used it on ur zenfone ?

- - - Updated - - -

Also there are tons of application named Volume Booster..can u let me know which one is the exact one you are using and developer name of that app

- - - Updated - - -

Has anyone tried this trick ?

How to up or down volume for all Zenfone 
How to up or down volume for Headfone,Speaker,Voip,..and all 
Need root 
Need Notepad++ 
Open file in system/etc/parameter-framework/Settings/Audio/AudioConfigurableDomains.xml 
The needed files AudioConfigurableDomains.xml
In Notepad++ search "analog" and once you get into the sound settings. 
Max volume for all your devices 39 
Change parameter for example >31 31< to >33 33< and above
You may 
InCall.IHF 
InCall.Headset 
InCall.Earpiece and other 
The options you want: 
<ConfigurableElement Path="/Audio/REALTEK/SOUND_CARD/OUTPUT/SPEAKER/ANALOG/VOLUME">
<ConfigurableElement Path="/Audio/REALTEK/SOUND_CARD/OUTPUT/HEADPHONE/ANALOG/VOLUME">
Save the changes and move to the phone, give rights rw-r-r 
Reboot. 
Joy.

- - - Updated - - -

I am getting a used Mi3 for 8k..hows the deal compared with new Zenfone 5 in 10k ? Seller is saying he is selling because Mi3 cant work with Idea and Aircel SIMs...Please advice


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 12, 2015)

esumitkumar said:


> ~snip~
> I am getting a used Mi3 for 8k..hows the deal compared with new Zenfone 5 in 10k ? Seller is saying he is selling because Mi3 cant work with Idea and Aircel SIMs...Please advice



How much warranty remaining?


----------



## esumitkumar (Feb 13, 2015)

No warranty..Its chinese imported ..


----------



## rdx_halo (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: Asus Zenfone discussion thread - Z4, Z5 , Z6*

Currently using mi3 Flipkart model. As a phone its 99.99999 % perfect. Very stable. It seems that your model is imported via unauthorized channel. Ask seller that you want to try the phone for one day Pay 50% get it then confirm if there is any compatibility issue with Indian service providers.


----------



## stackiq (Mar 3, 2015)

Asus Zenphone 4,5,6 three are great, specially the asus zenphone 5. I have zenphone 5 and from the last 5months i am using this with some minor problems. At this low price we got g glass3 protection, 2gb ddr3 ram, and ofcourse intel technology but the battery is not so good enogh. Camera quality and headphone sound quality is superb.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 3, 2015)

stackiq said:


> Asus Zenphone 4,5,6 three are great, specially the asus zenphone 5. I have zenphone 5 and from the last 5months i am using this with some minor problems. At this low price we got g glass3 protection, 2gb ddr3 ram, and ofcourse intel technology but *the battery is not so good enogh*. Camera quality and headphone sound quality is superb.



Root your phone, install greenify and hibernate all user apps using it.


----------



## $hadow (Mar 3, 2015)

For battery life you have to root it and install greenify.


----------



## Reloaded (Mar 3, 2015)

stackiq said:


> Asus Zenphone 4,5,6 three are great, specially the asus zenphone 5. I have zenphone 5 and from the last 5months i am using this with some minor problems. At this low price we got g glass3 protection, 2gb ddr3 ram, and ofcourse intel technology but the battery is not so good enogh. Camera quality and headphone sound quality is superb.



I get easily three days battery backup, today after three days i recharged my phone today. Make sure you turn off gps which is turned on by default.
 And don't root your phone android Lollipop update will be released soon.


----------



## stackiq (Mar 9, 2015)

Thank u for your information, my mistake it's rooted. Thank u specially for the lollipop update news, do u know the date?

- - - Updated - - -



SaiyanGoku said:


> Root your phone, install greenify and hibernate all user apps using it.


 It's rooted, but i am not using greenify...could u please tell me the best setting to use greenify?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 9, 2015)

stackiq said:


> Thank u for your information, my mistake it's rooted. Thank u specially for the lollipop update news, do u know the date?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> It's rooted, but i am not using greenify...could u please tell me the best setting to use greenify?



Add all user apps to greenify hibernation list and hibernate them. Also, put the hibernate widget on a homescreen so that you don't have to open greenify every time.


----------



## $hadow (Mar 9, 2015)

Zenphone 2 threads are going to start or the posting of 2nd gen will be continued here?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 9, 2015)

Asus unveils Zenfone 2 in Taiwan, starting from 4990 NT$ (US $158)



> Asus unveils Zenfone 2 in Taiwan just now. The company unveils total four Zenfone 2 models including two 5.5-inch Full HD series devices, first model carrying model number ZE551ML and offers 2.3GHz Intel Atom Z3580 and 4GB RAM. Another model has 1.8GHz Intel Z3560 and 2GB RAM, both offer 32GB internal storage.
> 
> Coming to the slightly low end model. It is carrying model number ZE550ML, which offer same 5.5-inch display but with HD resolution and powered by Intel Atom Z3560 1.8GHz processor and coupled with 2GB RAM. In addition to these, there is even low-end model carrying model number ZE550CL, which offers 5-inch HD display and powered by Intel Atom Z2560 1.6GHz processor coupled with 2GB RAM.



So, I'm guessing 12k for the 2 GB ram version and 20k for the 4 GB ram version when it launches in India. That's damn good pricing. 

Edit: Oh wait then I read: Asus to release Qualcomm and Mediatek-powered Zenfone 2 - GSMArena.com news


----------



## $hadow (Mar 10, 2015)

Yeah that mtk version was a rumor long time back but if they did so it will be bad for them.


----------



## sling-shot (Mar 10, 2015)

*Re: Asus Zenfone discussion thread - Z4, Z5 , Z6*

They are truly out of their mind or totally trying to make us c**tya.
Same same same model number but different processor and/or screen!


----------



## Minion (Mar 10, 2015)

*Re: Asus Zenfone discussion thread - Z4, Z5 , Z6*



sling-shot said:


> They are truly out of their mind or totally trying to make us c**tya.
> Same same same model number but different processor and/or screen!



Yeah i also thinks same lets wait with what chipset they are bringing zenphone 2 here in india.


----------



## gemini90 (Mar 12, 2015)

Since i was waiting for zenfone 2, will it be worth it in its price range given the mediatek version it may employ? Will there be anything better available at around 14000 mark?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 12, 2015)

gemini90 said:


> Since i was waiting for zenfone 2, will it be worth it in its price range given the mediatek version it may employ? Will there be anything better available at around 14000 mark?



Given they are having 64 bit Intel SoCs in the global market, if they fail to give 64 bit SD615 in that 12-14k range and give 32 bit mediatek ones or even the 64 bit sd410, it'll be better to avoid it. For the 4 GB version, they should give either SD805 or SD810, though chances of either one look non-existent.


----------



## doom (Mar 19, 2015)

*Re: Asus Zenfone discussion thread - Z4, Z5 , Z6*

I'm also waiting to get a good processor in the 14-15k range. Otherwise I'll buy yureka


----------



## Minion (Mar 19, 2015)

Zenphone 2 may launch in April.Damn no words from Asus till now.


----------



## Sankalp Tripathi (Mar 19, 2015)

I got my asus zenfone 5 screen broken.i don't think they cover it in warranty or something.any one has his broken and replaced ? When i asked a retailer he said it would be 4k + bucks for the new screen.Damn!!! that's too much for a phone which is 8k around now.What you all suggest guys 
I might have asked many questions,hope that does not mess with anyone's temper  Thank you


----------



## stackiq (Mar 24, 2015)

Any one know USA Release day of Zenphone 2?


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 30, 2015)

can anyone advice on the GPS transceiver quality?? 

i plan to use it for rides, for navigation, with offline map packs.


----------



## sandynator (Mar 31, 2015)

*Re: Asus Zenfone discussion thread - Z4, Z5 , Z6*

How is the zenfone C @ 5999 ?
My cousin is planning to get it for his college going daughter.


----------



## $hadow (Mar 31, 2015)

*Re: Asus Zenfone discussion thread - Z4, Z5 , Z6*



sandynator said:


> How is the zenfone C @ 5999 ?
> My cousin is planning to get it for his college going daughter.



starting a new thread would have helped since at that price there are many good phones available.


----------



## Minion (Mar 31, 2015)

stackiq said:


> Any one know USA Release day of Zenphone 2?



Zenphone 2 is going to launch in April in US.


----------



## Mr.Kickass (Mar 31, 2015)

Asus launches Zenfone 2 in Europe


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 31, 2015)

Mr.Kickass said:


> Asus launches Zenfone 2 in Europe



damn sweet price tag. i guess in india it will be launched at ~18k??

- - - Updated - - -

btw, i ordered Z5.


----------



## $hadow (Apr 1, 2015)

This is going to give a bit more stiff competition to the mid range sector.


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 1, 2015)

please suggest some screen-guards and cases for Zenfone 5.


----------



## Mr.Kickass (Apr 1, 2015)

Motorola removed that bottom chunk of space in its next iteration of Moto G and Zenfone should receive a similar treatment.


----------



## $hadow (Apr 1, 2015)

but still that top power button will annoy many, good thing is that it has double tap to wake up.


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 2, 2015)

$hadow said:


> but still that top power button will annoy many, good thing is that it has double tap to wake up.



explain pls...


----------



## $hadow (Apr 2, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> explain pls...



The power button is placed at the top and on a 5.5 inch it is going to take a bit of extra maneuver to reach the top.


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 2, 2015)

$hadow said:


> The power button is placed at the top and on a 5.5 inch it is going to take a bit of extra maneuver to reach the top.



i'll grow used to it i guess..


----------



## sandynator (Apr 2, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> please suggest some screen-guards and cases for Zenfone 5.


I prefer imak 2 case to show off 

Or

Nillkin back frosted case which has screenguard bundled too..


----------



## Ronnie012 (Apr 2, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> please suggest some screen-guards and cases for Zenfone 5.




Check this one out

*www.latestone.com/asus-zenfone-5-s...-cover-black?gclid=CJeovtKZ2MQCFdYXjgodIXAA_A


----------



## $hadow (Apr 3, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> i'll grow used to it i guess..



It still has a double tap to wake. So using power button won't be that much required.


----------



## Mr.Kickass (Apr 3, 2015)

_"Nillkin back frosted case which has screenguard bundled too.."_ is actually one of the best premium guards you can get in the market. I'm using it on my L90 since August 2014 and I'm pleased to report that, till date, there's not a single sign of scratch, wear, damage, peeling of paint. Worth every damn penny


----------



## stackiq (Apr 3, 2015)

Minion said:


> Zenphone 2 is going to launch in April in US.


Thanks for the info.


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 4, 2015)

sandynator said:


> I prefer imak 2 case to show off
> 
> Or
> 
> Nillkin back frosted case which has screenguard bundled too..





Mr.Kickass said:


> _"Nillkin back frosted case which has screenguard bundled too.."_ is actually one of the best premium guards you can get in the market. I'm using it on my L90 since August 2014 and I'm pleased to report that, till date, there's not a single sign of scratch, wear, damage, peeling of paint. Worth every damn penny



thank you. looks nice. 

the screen guard is good quality? not those plasticky guards, right?

- - - Updated - - -



Ronnie012 said:


> Check this one out
> 
> Asus Zenfone 5 Back Cover Slim Armor Dual Layer Back Cover Case Black



thank you!!
thats good, but would make an already big a$$ phone even bulkier.

- - - Updated - - -

*also, who all have rooted their Z5's??*


----------



## $hadow (Apr 4, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> thank you. looks nice.
> 
> the screen guard is good quality? not those plasticky guards, right?
> 
> ...



Atleast wait a few days before voiding your warranty.


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 4, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Atleast wait a few days before voiding your warranty.


  

Full unroot is possible,right??
I'd like to read up and gather data and confidence before going in. I looked up in xda and asus forums but the guides are pretty badly written and confusing. Please guide me.

Yiu guys are all using Z5?


----------



## $hadow (Apr 4, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> Full unroot is possible,right??
> I'd like to read up and gather data and confidence before going in. I looked up in xda and asus forums but the guides are pretty badly written and confusing. Please guide me.
> 
> Yiu guys are all using Z5?



Have you checked out the toolkit?
Root Asus Zenfone 5 KITKAT 4.4.2 (100% work) | Android Development and Hacking | XDA Forums


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 5, 2015)

i have read through the tutorial. 

it isnt clear on some points..


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 5, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> i have read through the tutorial.
> 
> it isnt clear on some points..



What problem you are facing with that tutorial ?


----------



## Ronnie012 (Apr 6, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> thank you!!
> thats good, but would make an already big a$$ phone even bulkier.



Yup, it'll  make your phone look sexier albeit bulkier .You can get it at 200 bucks only from other sites.

Dual Color Slim Armor Hybrid Hard Back Case Cover FOR Asus Zenfone 5 | eBay


----------



## $hadow (Apr 6, 2015)

Ronnie012 said:


> Yup, it'll  make your phone look sexier albeit bulkier .You can get it at 200 bucks only from other sites.
> 
> Dual Color Slim Armor Hybrid Hard Back Case Cover FOR Asus Zenfone 5 | eBay



There are some uber sexy cases available.


----------



## Ronnie012 (Apr 6, 2015)

$hadow said:


> There are some uber sexy cases available.



Yup there are. One just needs to have the right eye + taste for such stuff


----------



## $hadow (Apr 6, 2015)

Ronnie012 said:


> Yup there are. One just needs to have the right eye + taste for such stuff



Taste is more of a preference. What you and I might cool other might not feel the same.


----------



## Ronnie012 (Apr 9, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Taste is more of a preference. What you and I might cool other might not feel the same.



True that!


----------



## Mr.Kickass (Apr 13, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> the screen guard is good quality? not those plasticky guards, right?



This is how it looks after 1 year's worth of usage (I didn't wipe it clean )


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/kQBw3nO.jpg

*i.imgur.com/GBED57j.jpg



...but expensive @690 when I bought it. Basically it depends on how your phone lands on the floor. Mine already has a Gorilla Glass protection so a little exposed area doesn't hurts. I dropped my phone a couple of times, violently, and thanks to all kinds of protection, the phone received no damage


----------



## sandynator (Apr 14, 2015)

*Re: Asus Zenfone discussion thread - Z4, Z5 , Z6*

Good antivirus/ internet security app best suited for ZenFone5 1.2 ghz processor without slowing down the phone.

 Paid or free whichever will be secure for online transactions.


----------



## AndroidFan (Apr 14, 2015)

*Re: Asus Zenfone discussion thread - Z4, Z5 , Z6*



sandynator said:


> Good antivirus/ internet security app best suited for ZenFone5 1.2 ghz processor without slowing down the phone.
> 
> Paid or free whichever will be secure for online transactions.



Android does not need an antivirus.


----------



## sandynator (Apr 14, 2015)

*Re: Asus Zenfone discussion thread - Z4, Z5 , Z6*

I also never used any but I'm worried for my online transactions which I will start making on my phone


----------



## $hadow (Apr 14, 2015)

*Re: Asus Zenfone discussion thread - Z4, Z5 , Z6*



sandynator said:


> Good antivirus/ internet security app best suited for ZenFone5 1.2 ghz processor without slowing down the phone.
> 
> Paid or free whichever will be secure for online transactions.



Try cm antivirus.


----------



## sandynator (Apr 16, 2015)

My Zenfone 5's screen gone kaput.... 
From bottom almost 60% there are lines & flickering al over While upper is ok. All functions are working properly.

Around 2.30 pm I connected it for charging as usual to redmi charger & suddenly found flickering screen at bottom part. Was the charger culprit??

Now worried if they will repair it free of cost or not  

What could be the expense for Display only if the  Touch is fine?


----------



## gemini90 (Apr 24, 2015)

So Zenphone 2 has been released or not, in India ?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 24, 2015)

gemini90 said:


> So Zenphone 2 has been released or not, in India ?



Mobiles - Buy Asus Zenfone 2 Mobiles Online at Best Prices In India | Flipkart.com


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 24, 2015)

sandynator said:


> My Zenfone 5's screen gone kaput....
> From bottom almost 60% there are lines & flickering al over While upper is ok. All functions are working properly.
> 
> Around 2.30 pm I connected it for charging as usual to redmi charger & suddenly found flickering screen at bottom part. Was the charger culprit??
> ...



if its within warranty, and original charger is available, you can take it to the ASC, and tell them that the error started after putting it on charge. 

you have to put up a good act and convince them that it wasnt due to a rogue charger 

- - - Updated - - -



gemini90 said:


> So Zenphone 2 has been released or not, in India ?



*www.flipkart.com/search?q=asus+zenfone+2&as=on&as-show=on&otracker=start&as-pos=4_q_as


----------



## sandynator (Apr 25, 2015)

*Re: Asus Zenfone discussion thread - Z4, Z5 , Z6*

I have submitted the phone to service center on 17th i.e. last Friday.
I told them that it suddenly started, the screen got blackout while making call & immediately after that flickering started. The engineer examined [went into some service settings] & said we have to order the new display & it take 7-10 days. The entire top gorilla glass panel will be replaced without any cost. 

Had called up today & the person over the phone told there is shortage of display units & it will take a week more. 
Keeping my fingers crossed now.


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 25, 2015)

*Re: Asus Zenfone discussion thread - Z4, Z5 , Z6*

Then you are safe


----------



## sandynator (Apr 30, 2015)

Update....

Few hours back I came to know that Asus is offering me brand new sealed pack piece as there is shortage of display panels. It will take few more days may be even a week as 1st, 2nd & 3rd May are holiday. 
Not sure which colour. I asked for credit note of flipkart so that I can get any other phone but thats last option if that model is unavailable.


----------



## TN1978 (May 6, 2015)

Dear Friends, thanks for putting your great brains together.  While I agree, ASUS is a great brand to consider a quality product from them... how about their after sales services in India.  I was on iPhone for some years and experienced great services from them and wanted to move to ASUS Zenphone but before making the payment I decided to check their customer services and after sales services.  

I sent an e-mail from their support page to both their sales and support team asking them about their promise to support and kind of services I can expect after investing with them for my phone needs.  The answer I got was like a formality and more of location link for their after sales support network for me to find the service center.  

Has any of you expereinced ASUS Customer Care Centers in Mumbai or Gurgaon?  Some of my friends gave a very pathetic feedback about their attitude and support being good for nothing.  Have put my decision of buying ASUS on hold and thought of taking some genuine professional advise from you people.  

Request if you could spare a few minutes in helping find a right handset partner in India who can help ensure they will maintain it too, once I buy it.


----------



## anirbandd (May 7, 2015)

true. 

you cannot expect the same ASS levels as Apple from any other company. 

you have to be outright straight forward and blunt with these ASS guys and irritate the hell out of them by follwoing up. only then can you expect service. 

getting things cheap has its downside.


----------



## Reloaded (May 14, 2015)

Any idea about lolypop update?? its already mid may


----------



## Reloaded (May 21, 2015)

lolypop update delayed again.


----------



## itsakjt (May 21, 2015)

Coming within the end of this month.


----------



## sandynator (May 26, 2015)

*Re: Asus Zenfone discussion thread - Z4, Z5 , Z6*

Sharing my good & bad experience of Asus Zenfone service centre. In my case F1 services in Mumbai.

On 16th April 2015 when I connected my *zenfone 5 A501CG 8gb & 1.2 ghz version* to Redmi note charger as usual suddenly  saw flickering screen at bottom part. Almost 50-60% screen from bottom was flickering.Touch & everything else was working fine. 
Immediately switched off the phone & switched it on after 5 minutes to see similar issue. Sudden current flow must have damaged the display of my zenfone5. Thanks to Reliance Energy. We charge other phones/tablets using same charger & wall socket even till today but never faced any issues with other phones or tablets.

So on 17th April gave my zenfone 5 to service centre F1 solutions, Mumbai for repairs. 
After examination the service guy promised screen replacement free of cost but said it will take 15 days due to shortage of parts from Asus. 

When contacted service center over the phone on 30th April came to know that Asus has arranged new replacement piece for me due to shortage of display. (decision passed on 29th April). 
I had to wait 2 weeks more & was OK with the decision as I was going to get new phone. 

On 15th may when I called up service center, the guy over the phone asked me to directly call Asus cc & mail them. When contacted Asus I came to know that there were no stocks of *zenfone 5 1.2 ghz model* with them. 
Since then I lost my patience as almost 1 month had passed. I called Asus 4-5 times after that but no positive response. I even pleaded for *Flipkart's credit note* or *16gb model by paying the balance amount* but nothing in my favour. Asus replied credit note was last option & I will be getting same model but may take time. So I finally gave up my hopes to get replacement mobile very soon & booked Huawei Honor Bee from flipkart. 

On 23rd may around 7.50 pm I received mail & call from service center mentioning my replacement unit has arrived.

Monday 25th May evening went to collect my replacement piece & was surprised to see *Zenfone 5 Gold colour, 1.6 GHz processor with 16gb memory * instead  of *1.2 GB processor, black color & 8gb memory* that too *without any extra charge*.


----------



## Minion (May 26, 2015)

Wow that is some good service.


----------



## madanforever4u (May 26, 2015)

I hate Asus phone because my Asus phone has software problem. at starting it worked good but after some time its battery is dead and phone is slow


----------



## Reloaded (Jun 1, 2015)

Lollipop update is now available!!!!!!!!!!!

I already updated.


----------



## sumonpathak (Jun 2, 2015)

Reloaded said:


> Lollipop update is now available!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I already updated.



For whatever reasons my phone is not recognizing the zip files in Sd cards...a lil help?


----------



## sandynator (Jun 2, 2015)

madanforever4u said:


> I hate Asus phone because my Asus phone has software problem. at starting it worked good but after some time its battery is dead and phone is slow



Could you please elaborate. In fact I found zen UI to better, very smooth & lag free.


----------



## Tenida (Jun 2, 2015)

sumonpathak said:


> For whatever reasons my phone is not recognizing the zip files in Sd cards...a lil help?



Install WinRAR from playstore.


----------



## sandynator (Jun 2, 2015)

Reloaded said:


> Lollipop update is now available!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I already updated.



Is that official update & how is the experience?
Few days back I read somewhere that Asus lollipop to be delayed by 3 more months.

- - - Updated - - -



Reloaded said:


> Lollipop update is now available!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I already updated.



Is that official OTA update & how is the experience?
Few days back I read somewhere that Asus lollipop to be delayed by 3 more months.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 2, 2015)

sumonpathak said:


> For whatever reasons my phone is not recognizing the zip files in Sd cards...a lil help?


Use ES File Explorer


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 2, 2015)

Reloaded said:


> Lollipop update is now available!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I already updated.



Did you download from their FTP and install manually?
bug report please!!

and battery performance?



sandynator said:


> Could you please elaborate. In fact I found zen UI to better, very smooth & lag free.



ditto. loved the feel of the UI.



sandynator said:


> Is that official update & how is the experience?
> Few days back I read somewhere that Asus lollipop to be delayed by 3 more months.



its not OTA. users have to dl it from FTP and install manually. i ofund this extremely odd. waiting for OTA. 

also, Asus did not release the update because they did not get sign off from google for releasing a bug free/stable OS. thats why it got delayed so much. 

the last 97MB update actually broke incoming call voice. it has been corrected in the latest 15MB OTA. hence, i'm a bit apprehensive about applying the update. 
  [MENTION=140016]Reloaded[/MENTION] : please share your experience with 5.0 update on Z5. detailed analysis will be much appreciated. 

- - - Updated - - -



sumonpathak said:


> For whatever reasons my phone is not recognizing the zip files in Sd cards...a lil help?



try clearing cache.


----------



## Reloaded (Jun 2, 2015)

sumonpathak said:


> For whatever reasons my phone is not recognizing the zip files in Sd cards...a lil help?



Put the update file in the root directory not sd card, then restart, check the notification there will be a message for update.
Check this tutorial [How to Upgrade] Zenfone 5 to Lollipop manually-Step by Step with screenshots.-Fan Share

- - - Updated - - -



sandynator said:


> Is that official update & how is the experience?
> Few days back I read somewhere that Asus lollipop to be delayed by 3 more months.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...



update is available on asus website 
ASUSTeK Computer Inc. -Support- Drivers and Download ASUS ZenFone 5

I did a manual update not through OTA.

- - - Updated - - -



anirbandd said:


> Did you download from their FTP and install manually?
> bug report please!!
> 
> and battery performance?
> ...



I did a manual update not through OTA. Lollipop is sucking too much battery, i can fell the difference in battery consumption.
UI is almost the same, few changes here and there, overall its almost the same visually. Bugs can't find any except the battery.

- - - Updated - - -

*Anybody who wants to update check this tutorial 

[How to Upgrade] Zenfone 5 to Lollipop manually-Step by Step with screenshots.-Fan Share*


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 2, 2015)

*Re: Asus Zenfone discussion thread - Z4, Z5 , Z6*

Alright. Thanks bro


----------



## silicon_fusion (Jun 7, 2015)

Hi guys i am planning to buy Asus Zenphone 5 .
Can you please suggest me is this a worth phone for my simple use of browsing , whatsapp, call ,Facebook and taking some outdoor pics.
Or should i go for other phones.


----------



## sandynator (Jun 8, 2015)

silicon_fusion said:


> Hi guys i am planning to buy Asus Zenphone 5 .
> Can you please suggest me is this a worth phone for my simple use of browsing , whatsapp, call ,Facebook and taking some outdoor pics.
> Or should i go for other phones.



Decent buy but poor battery backup & very glossy reflective screen.


----------



## devil'sdouble (Jun 14, 2015)

I have updated my ZenFone 5 to Lollipop two days ago, but since then I am noticing a weird problem. The flash (LED) has got weaker (quite a lot!) when I am using it, be it as a flashlight or camera flash, it's really weak now, it wasn't on KitKat! Is this normal? The picture quality is poor than before too! When I take a photo with flash enabled the flash is not balanced and a portion of image looks rather blurry and all that.

I updated manually, there wasn't any OTA update notification. I have a A501CG, which was purchased from Flipkart, and I flashed the WW labelled Lollipop ROM on it.

Please help. Also if there is a dedicated ZenFone 5 forum please inform me, XDA community doesn't have any section for ZF5!

Thanks in advance.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 22, 2015)

devil'sdouble said:


> I have updated my ZenFone 5 to Lollipop two days ago, but since then I am noticing a weird problem. The flash (LED) has got weaker (quite a lot!) when I am using it, be it as a flashlight or camera flash, it's really weak now, it wasn't on KitKat! Is this normal? The picture quality is poor than before too! When I take a photo with flash enabled the flash is not balanced and a portion of image looks rather blurry and all that.
> 
> I updated manually, there wasn't any OTA update notification. I have a A501CG, which was purchased from Flipkart, and I flashed the WW labelled Lollipop ROM on it.
> 
> ...



I have updated mine now too..!!


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 22, 2015)

*Re: Asus Zenfone discussion thread - Z4, Z5 , Z6*

Please go on to ZenTalk forum. Search for ASUS ZenTalk.


----------



## vindance1 (Jul 24, 2015)

*Re: Asus Zenfone discussion thread - Z4, Z5 , Z6*

Hi I am planning to buy zenfone 2. how is the build quality of the phone??? is there any heating issue? will it last me for 4-5 years under normal usage ?


----------



## anirbandd (Jul 25, 2015)

this is not ZF2 thread bro..


----------

